# Great auction on Saturday



## rebirthbikes (Sep 13, 2012)

I gave a few members within distance a heads up about this auction and I thought I would give the rest of you the same. There are some really fantastic complete bikes in this auction. I've been in touch with auctioneer and he informed me that the owner took very good care of these bikes and that there condition is roughly 7-9 out of ten. I hope some of you get a chance at these bikes. Just tying to pass along some good fortune and nice bicycles to fellow Cabers!!!! It's too far for me to drive, but I'm sure most of you wouldn't think twice for some of these beauties. Have a great night everyone and if any of you decide to go... good luck!!!
cheers,
judd


http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1531488&category=0&zip=43515&kwd=schwinn


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 13, 2012)

Dang, any tractor collectors need to see this too!!!!!!!!  A John Deere & International Farmall bonanza, just WOW.  Nice early tractors.  Interesting only one pic of all the bikes all together.  Hard to tell what's there.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Sep 13, 2012)

*looks like*

a Red Phantom, an Early Fifties Jc Higgins boys bike with side car, a late 50's early 60's girls Higgins, Mid Fifties Monark, and Mid Fifties Boys and Girls matching Blue Hornets as well as a 84-86 Coca Cola Bike. There's also a possibility of 20" Phantom, but the owner hasn't decided to sell it yet!!! Still up in the air on that one.
-judd


----------



## rlhender (Sep 15, 2012)

rebirthbikes said:


> a Red Phantom, an Early Fifties Jc Higgins boys bike with side car, a late 50's early 60's girls Higgins, Mid Fifties Monark, and Mid Fifties Boys and Girls matching Blue Hornets as well as a 84-86 Coca Cola Bike. There's also a possibility of 20" Phantom, but the owner hasn't decided to sell it yet!!! Still up in the air on that one.
> -judd




The Phantom was a middleweight with red spray can paint and cheap fenders, missing many key parts..I think it brought over $300..wow.. I picked up the girls Spitfire for parts..I passed on everything else...


----------



## rebirthbikes (Sep 16, 2012)

*Whoa...*



rlhender said:


> The Phantom was a middleweight with red spray can paint and cheap fenders, missing many key parts..I think it brought over $300..wow.. I picked up the girls Spitfire for parts..I passed on everything else...




Oddly enough there's been a whole lot of garbage being passed off as the real deal lately at auctions and people are still paying top dollar for it. Sorry about the heads up on the Phantom. Looked and sounded legit to me. I have to ask though, how'd the Higgins w/sidecar look? And since I have still not heard from the auctioneer I take it I didn't win the Blue Hornet!!!! Oh well, I think I'll just wait for the Memory Lane swap in October. Rick, thank you so much for offering to help me out, as always I know I can rely on the Caber's to come through in a pinch.
thanks,
judd


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 18, 2012)

*auction-bikes*

am i missing something here? what bikes are we talkin about? good bikes? guess i missed em. just my thoughts...


----------

